# Hi, I'm new too!



## stagehand1983 (Jan 23, 2011)

I've posted a little already but I'm new too. I've been at this for about a year. I'm currently struggling but determined to get back where I was. I'm also involved in Community Theater. I'm always willing to learn and do more. I've been a carp, had some light work and also been on a catwalk. I'm hoping to do a lot more. I love working shows!

I also ride horses, barrel racing to be exact.


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome to the board and remember to always look to learn. As a 35 year vet of this business I still look to learn. 
I just did two days of rodeos.


----------



## stagehand1983 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks, I definitely will keep learning. I was taken off the call list but I am working on getting back on so I can learn more. I've also worked with dogs, been a kennel assistant, groomer, bather, etc. Thought I might want to be a groomer but then got hooked on this. This is my niche if the rodeo thing doesn't work out. mstaylor, what do you do at the rodeos?


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Run the sound and supervise the followspot and camera ops. I also fork all the equipment during load-in and loadout. Finally I supervise the dirt going in and out of the building. Monday we releveled the dirt and expanded it to cover the floor area where we had the lower risers out for rodeo. This week-end we are doing three monster truck shows. Tomorrow I will build the ramps for the trucks. Although not a normal job for a stagehand, I have become a pretty good equipment operator. During the monster trucks I will run two different skid loaders, a tractor, a rubber tire loader, two different forks and a vibrator roller.


----------



## stagehand1983 (Jan 26, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> Run the sound and supervise the followspot and camera ops. I also fork all the equipment during load-in and loadout. Finally I supervise the dirt going in and out of the building. Monday we releveled the dirt and expanded it to cover the floor area where we had the lower risers out for rodeo. This week-end we are doing three monster truck shows. Tomorrow I will build the ramps for the trucks. Although not a normal job for a stagehand, I have become a pretty good equipment operator. During the monster trucks I will run two different skid loaders, a tractor, a rubber tire loader, two different forks and a vibrator roller.


Wowza!! I haven't ran much equipment but I have been a genie pusher. LOL We have a skidsteer on the ranch we use to feed horses but I don't even know how to run that. What types of rodeos do you work? Pro, amateur?


----------



## mstaylor (Feb 3, 2011)

Pro rodeos. This week it's Ringling Brothers. After that I have Grease then the first 3D ESPN TV shoot.


----------



## stagehand1983 (Feb 4, 2011)

FUN!!!!! I so want to get back into it here, working shows that is.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 4, 2011)

Welcome to the ControlBooth stagehand1983-

Are you located in Gillette, Wyoming?


----------

